# Magpul ES-LF's



## HeloMedic1171 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Magpul Enhanced Self-Leveling Followers*

Magpul Enhanced Self-Leveling Followers.  Any thoughts?  I picked up 2 sets (6 followers total) of these last week.  I installed them friday, and I can already tell a big difference.  I'm anxious to try them at the range to see how much they cut down on the mag problems I've had before.  anyone ever used these?  I installed them in the newest, straightest mags I could find.  they sure do feel a lot better than the USGI ones.

http://www.magpul.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=80_98&products_id=198


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jan 30, 2008)

bump?


----------

